# Kernel Address Sanitizer for FreeBSD kernel



## syed.khalid (Oct 9, 2018)

Is it possible to compile FreeBSD kernel with Kernel Address Sanitizer?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2018)

It's on the ideas page: https://wiki.freebsd.org/IdeasPage#Implement_support_for_Kernel_Address_Sanitizer

Doesn't look like it's been implemented though.


----------

